# do you regret buying a canon 60d ? why ?



## frankgtrs

hello. im trying to decide between the d5100, 60d, d7000,   Im wondering if any one here regrets buying a 60d ? mainly because i hear a lot of people saying " many canon users are not happy with their 60d" yet i haven't really heard canon users complain.


----------



## Overread

The main complaint regarding the 60D is the fact that it makers a change in the xxD line for Canon. Before the 60D the line was the middle of the market 1.6 crop camera from Canon (and actually the top 1.6 crop they make since the top level is the 1.3 crop 1D body). However with the 60D the range was split into a lower tier (the 60D) and an upper tier (7D) range.

The result is that some of the design, size, build quality and features present in teh 50D are not present in the 60D. This confused some who assumed the 60D would be a straight upgrade of the 50D when the actual case is that the upgrade is the current 7D.


----------



## analog.universe

All the complaints I've heard about it are with respect to it's lineage, and how it doesn't follow the 50D, and the 7D hold that spot now etc...  The Canon line did split after the 50D, and in my opinion, neither the 60D nor the 7D actually resemble the 50D, it was a legitimate split, the 60D did not get short-changed.  I personally like my 60D.  The 7D, and D7000 are also nice machines.  I'd recommend against the D5100, it's a smaller body that competes with the Canon Rebels, and to me the ergonomics are insufficient for a camera at that price.  Many of the parameters you'll need to manipulate do not have dedicated controls on the body like the D7000, 60D, and better bodies do.

I would worry about deciding between Canon and Nikon first, and then select a specific model.  Both companies offer great performance, and their primary differences come down to ergonomics.  So, play with a bunch of cameras from each company and see which ones feel better to you...


----------



## Big Mike

Yes, I agree with what Overread (and a.u.) said.

If you look around, practically every DSLR that has come out in the last 3-4 years, has plenty of people saying that they aren't happy with it.  As mentioned, this is mostly due to their expectations of what Canon/Nikon etc. was going to do with the new model.  Everyone wants a professional level camera that shoots at 50 frames per second and can go up to ISO 1,000,000 without any noise etc.  :roll:

The 60D took a turn from the path created by the 20D, 30D, 40D, 50D.  The 60D is more like a Rebel, than the 50D was.  Thus, many people were disappointed with it.  
I don't know how many of them actually bought the camera though...they just complain about it on the internet.  :er: 

Also to consider, is that the 7D is the next model up, and not all that much more expensive.  So I could see that people would buy the 60D, and then wish that they had paid a little more for the better model.  That's not a camera thing though...that applies to cars, houses, stereos, dishwashers etc.  

I see plenty of 60Ds in my classes.  From what I can tell, it's a nice camera...certainly a nice step up from the Rebels.  In terms of image quality, I'd think it's on par with the Rebel T21 & T3i....it's the body and features that move it above them.  

I also see a lot of D5100 and D7000 cameras.  I don't know how they compare price wise, but in terms of features, I'd probably choose the D7000 over the 60D.  The D7000 is more like the Canon 7D.  Although, I don't think the D7000 has an articulating screen (I know the 7D doesn't).  So if that's something you want, the 60D has that advantage.  

To be fair, I haven't compared the image quality of these cameras.


----------



## frankgtrs

i see   thank you for clarifying that. I held all 3 cameras yesterday and found something that i had fail to notice before on the d5100 it doesn't have the little screen on the top right like the more advanced cameras i guess because of it's small size. i also din't like the way it felt and out of the other too i like the way the d7000 felt despite it being my first time holding one, while the 60d i've used a few times before ( my cousin owns one ). right now im leaning towards the d7000 since it has  everything i could use except for the tilt/swivel screen.

it might be worth mentioning this would be my first dslr and first venture out of the point n shoot camera.


----------



## Big Mike

Well, you've already done what I tell most people to do when they are first choosing a DSLR camera.  Get some different models in their hands and see what feels best to them.

Like you, I don't really like the smaller camera bodies...the Canon Rebels or the Nikon D3100 etc.  They give you great image quality at a lower price, but that's not everything.

Keep in mind that when you choose your first SLR, you are essentially buying into a system.  So if you get the D7000, you are choosing Nikon, which means you'll likely be looking at Nikon lenses, flashes etc.  Don't get too caught up in which one is better (Coke vs Pepsi, Ford vs Chevy etc.), they're both good.
But you mentioned that your Cousin has a Canon.  It might be worth it to get a Canon, simply because that gives you the option to easily exchange or share gear like lenses or flashes etc.


----------



## jaomul

All have made good points above. Many reviews seem to favour the nikon for out and out image quality. I dont have a 60d but I have the 550d (t2i) and the 7d and while I am new to this I think the image quality from both these cameras is great. The 60d has the pretty much the same sensor as the 7d/550d. I previously had the 50d and the 60d has a similar autofocus system which is also very good. I would be surprised anyone coming from a p+s would be disappointed with a 60d. 
As I said nikon gets the image quality reviews for the most part but if you check out groups for particular cameras on sites such as flickr you would be hard pushed to see which is better


----------



## frankgtrs

i know picture quality shound't be an issue but things like lower noise at higher iso, 2nd card slot, more autofocus points, the feel of it  and better weather sealing  do sound appealing    at the same time so does the swivel screen the possibility of sharing lenses and the price difference. 

another quick question has anyone had bad experiences with buying used ? i've taken very good care of all my electronics since i can remember but i know not everyone is the same.
maybe i should start a new thread for that one ^^^


----------



## bratkinson

I, for one, LIKE my 60D! I went from a Canon G-5 to a used 30D to a 60D in about 8 months last year. The swivel screen and the shooting-set dial lock are two big selling points for me. I can't tell you how many times I accidently moved the shooting dial in years of 35mm and P&S shooting. I'm very satisfied, as well, with the sharper and faster focusing on the 60D than the 30D. I'm sure switching to f2.8 L lenses helped that, too.

As a fairly proficient amateur shooter, I do not find anything lacking on my 60D. Yea, a full-frame would be nice, but for the $1500 bump to a 5D2 last December, it wasn't worth it to me. Besides, I sometimes shoot in Portrait or even Mountain mode, that the 5D2 wouldn't easily provide. As for the much-bemoaned loss of micro adjustment, I'm sure it was both a cost-cutting move by Canon as well as the fact that xxD users are mostly amateurs that wouldn't know what to do with it in the first place. And moving to a plastic body? So what? Have you looked at how much plastic is in your car these days?

In short, I've had great results with my 60D these past 4 months. I'm very satisfied. I was even thinking of picking one up as a second body, but now that the 5D3 is getting very favorable reviews, I think next years' tax refund will make B&H very happy!


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

Never had my 60D in "Mountain Mode", but I'm still happy with it. Does everything I need.


----------



## banderson

TwoTwoLeft said:
			
		

> Never had my 60D in "Mountain Mode", but I'm still happy with it. Does everything I need.



Lol mountain mode.


----------



## proberok

The 60d is better than the 7d in my opinion. Swivel screen, audio input adjustment. 7d is just a tad faster. But who cares about that?


----------



## TheFantasticG

I grabbed a 60D recently. Been shooting Nikon since January 2010. I like the 60D. It's not as easy to change basic settings like it is on my D7000, but that doesn't really bother me. What I was surprised to find is that I'm using that swivel screen much much more than I thought I would for hard to reach macro angles. Still glad I bought it. Feels like my buddy's 1000D though and not like my D7000. The I really really do not like about The 60D is the way noise looks. Not pleasing to my eye at all. So, I like to stay below 800 on the ISO.


----------

